
NASA Won't Be Going Back To The Moon In Our Lifetimes - Lightning
http://www.spacepolitics.com/2013/04/05/back-to-the-moon-not-any-time-soon-says-bolden/
======
snowwrestler
There is really no point in the U.S. sending humans back to the Moon. It has
nothing we need or can use, and we've already been there several times.

Other nations might want to send people there for the same reason that people
still want to climb Mt. Everest today, long after the first ascent.

